# EO and filter ?



## Littlebigguy

Hello guys , I’m going to give EO a shot as a solvent . Do I need a special filter for it ? I know I did when I tried gaulcol . I am going to try and make injectable anadrol with it , I tried gaulcol and it worked for a recipe, but not for my body, every time I injected it I got really dizzy and threw up violently. Then when I looked it up it’s a side effect if your allergic to it .  So I’m going to try and give the eo ago with my body to see if is any better , does anyone out there know if I need a special filter when using eo or can I just use the normal string filter 0.22 ? And any suggestions for recipes that maybe worked for you guys for injectable anadrol with the use of eo ?  Also I am 30 years old and have been juicing for 10 years and brewing for 5 , just thought this might help you guys help me . Thank you all in advance


----------



## hgmara

you should use PVDF or PTFE membrane for eo


----------



## Littlebigguy

Thank you hgmara .  Do you by any chance know if any injectable anadrol recipes without gaulcol .  I’m hoping to just use bb, ba, eo , gso


----------

